# datenbank angelegt aber erscheint nicht in phpmyadmin



## mrairbrush (8. Apr. 2015)

Das Problem scheint schon bekannt. Habe in ispconfig datenbank angelegt aber man sieht sie nicht in phpmyadmin
Auf dem server unter var/libs/mysql erscheint auch nichts. Im Jobqueue ist nichts.


----------



## robotto7831a (8. Apr. 2015)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> Das Problem scheint schon bekannt.


Wie kommst Du darauf?

Hast Du mal eine zweite DB zum Testen angelegt?


----------



## Till (8. Apr. 2015)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> Das Problem scheint schon bekannt.


Also mir ist da nichts bekannt. hast Du vielleicht das mysql root pw geändert und vergessen es auch in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdb.conf zu ändern?


----------



## mrairbrush (8. Apr. 2015)

https://www.howtoforge.de/forum/threads/datenbanken-werden-nicht-erstellt.6368/
Habe das rootpaßwort nicht geändert. Die datenbank von ispconf ist in phpmyadmin zu sehen.
habe noch eine angelegt. Wird in ispconf angezeigt aber nicht in phpmyadmin

Komisch. neue ftpuser erscheinen in der DB demnach wird sie angesprochen.


----------



## robotto7831a (8. Apr. 2015)

Der verlinke Thread ist zwei Jahre alt.

Hast Du mal geprüft, ob in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdn.conf wirklich das richtige Passwort steht?


----------



## mrairbrush (8. Apr. 2015)

in der isplog steht
Unable to connect to mysql: Access denied for user 'admin'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
beim erstellen hatte ich aber root angegeben und ftp user werden ja eingetragen.
jetzt scheint es geklappt zu haben.
merkwürdig.... aber es läuft jetzt. danke


----------



## robotto7831a (8. Apr. 2015)

Und was hast Du geändert?


----------



## mrairbrush (8. Apr. 2015)

Dauert mal länger mal kürzer. Habe gerade wieder eine angelegt und dauerte eine Weile bis sie ersichtlich war.
Geändert habe ich nix.


----------



## Till (8. Apr. 2015)

Dauert 60 Sekunden das es ein Cronjob ist der alle 60 Sekunden läuft.


----------



## mrairbrush (8. Apr. 2015)

Wie verschlüsselt die Datenbank die Paßwörter? Kann man die Schlüssel selbst erzeugen und dann in der DB austauschen?
Beim zurückspielen der Daten scheint sich die Verschlüsselung geändert zu haben.


----------



## mrairbrush (8. Apr. 2015)

Hat sich auch schon erledigt. Coole Sache. Ohne Backup kriege ich alles wieder ans laufen. Bis auf Paßwörter die andere angelegt haben. Die werden dann als falsch angezeigt. Fehlt nur noch eine alte phpversion gleichzeitig


----------

